# apartment insurance rates and options?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

One expense for which I have not yet found estimates regarding living in Barcelona is insurance for apartment renters' contents. That is, insurance against theft, flood, fire, etc, for my personal items which I will have in my rented flat, and any other property liabilities about the flat which I may have to take on due to the rental agreement, custom, or Spanish law.

Do you kind folks have recommendations of approximate costs for such renters' insurance, recommendations of agencies from/through which to buy that insurance, and any other need-to-knows about how such insurance operates in Spain to avoid "gotchas" ?

Many thanks!
-Jay


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

libove said:


> One expense for which I have not yet found estimates regarding living in Barcelona is insurance for apartment renters' contents. That is, insurance against theft, flood, fire, etc, for my personal items which I will have in my rented flat, and any other property liabilities about the flat which I may have to take on due to the rental agreement, custom, or Spanish law.
> 
> Do you kind folks have recommendations of approximate costs for such renters' insurance, recommendations of agencies from/through which to buy that insurance, and any other need-to-knows about how such insurance operates in Spain to avoid "gotchas" ?
> 
> ...


I can only tell you as an owner ... insurance for a villa and pool, contents and the villa itself were €347.


----------

